# السلامة في غرفة العمليات



## MOUDY99 (23 يناير 2010)

هذه حلقة بحث عن السلامة في غرفة العمليات


----------



## MOUDY99 (23 يناير 2010)

هذه هو الملف


----------



## مهندسة جادة (23 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع 
و يستحق القراءة 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 يناير 2010)




----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فؤادمحمدرشيد (28 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر للأخ مودي 99 و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته

أنتظرت هذه المعلومات عن تأريض غرفة العمليات كثيرآ 

و لكن أرجو التوضيح أكثر عن تأريض غرفة العمليات 

و يفضل أن تكون المعلومات مأخوذة من مشروع منفذ على الواقع مع رسم توضيحي

أو أعلامي عن أي مصدر يمكنني أخذ مثل هذه المعلومات منه

وشكرآ


----------



## MOUDY99 (28 يناير 2010)

أخي بشكل عام ان غرفة العمليات لانعمل على تأريضها بل نعمل على ربطها بمحول عزل الذي يعمل بشكل افضل من التاريض وذلك لعدة اسباب
إن التأريض عندما يحدث له أي خلل فأنه لانستطيع معرفة هذا الخلل اي لانعلم بوجود هذا الخلل
فعندما يحث خلل فإنه قد يؤدي الى موت المريض نتيجة اي صعقة كهربائية ناتجة عن خلل 
اما محول العزل فإنه يعمل على تشكيل خط ارضي منفصل عن الأرض وذلك عن طريق نقل الكهرباء بالمجال المغناطيسي
وبالتالي فانه عندما يحدث قصر مع الارض مباشرة فانه لن يحدث اي خطر وذلك بسبب وجود دارة مفتوحة (نتيجة وجود ارضي مختلفة عن الارض) وبغرفة العمليات نضع جهاز اسمه مرقاب العازلية الذي يقوم على فحص العازل في محول العزل وبالتالي يستطيع ان يتنبأ بحدوث خلل قبل وقوعه بفترة

وايضا لانستطيع وضع قاطع تفاضلي الذي يتحسس لتيارات التسريب وذلك لانه في غرفة العمليات ليس من المعقول ان يقوم القاطع بقطع الكهرباء بمجرد حدوث قصر ما لانه قد يؤدي الى توقف المنفسة المتصلة بالمريض وبالتالي موت المريض لذلك يستخدم محول العزل
واي استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## MOUDY99 (28 يناير 2010)

وهذه الملفات يمكن ان تساعدك قليلا


----------



## MOUDY99 (28 يناير 2010)

وهضه معلومات عن التأريض بشكل عام​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
معلومات مهمة جدا للمهندسين العاملين في المستشفيات , بارك الله بهذه الجهود المتميزة.​


----------



## soma-20 (29 يناير 2010)

يــــاقلبي على ملفاتك الخطيرة... مشكور ملايين


----------



## سالم باقيس (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (14 فبراير 2010)

thank you for your effort and time


----------



## أبو موئل (21 فبراير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الجهد القيم


----------



## سماح عبد القادر (17 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## TIGER_11 (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ziadbm (21 مايو 2012)

معلومات قيمه ومهه جدا اجد. جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

